# Needs a playmate....what do I do?



## dianefbarfield (Apr 12, 2010)

Ok, we exercise Lizzie several times a day. We play Frizbees, walk, take her to a field where she can just romp, throw balls, everything two 50 something adults can do...BUT. I feel so badly when I hear others talking about their GSD playing and romping together.

We just do not have another dog for her to play with and I feel like she is missing out on being a true GSD. Our English Bull surely can't play with her and we have no dog park. I have been talking about getting another puppy while Liz is still young so they can grow up together and play like they really should.

What do I do to give her the complete GSD experience when there aren't any others around? :help:


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Dog parks.


----------



## klgraf (May 2, 2010)

I can relate! I'm 50-something, and need to get Lilly 2 hours+ exercise each day.

Perhaps you can find a buddy or two while walking Lizzy and set up "playdates"? My friend has a miniature Austrailian Shepherd and we meet once to twice per week for our dogs to play (about a two hour walk/play time, including off leash). Our puppy (8 mos) also plays with an Austrailian Cattle dog up the street. They just had a 15 minute hype-speed chase game this evening. 

We also use a doggy day-care about 1x/week or two. It is about $25/day, but worth it! Lilly comes home exhausted! Sometimes they have $15 days and we always try to take advantage of them.

Good luck!


----------



## dianefbarfield (Apr 12, 2010)

I know...I wish. But there is none here. We live in a very small south Ga. town and that is just not something we have. We don't even have a park for people here!! Last week we got a new movie at the theater. I think it was called "Gone With the Wind" .


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

dianefbarfield said:


> I know...I wish. But there is none here. We live in a very small south Ga. town and that is just not something we have. We don't even have a park for people here!! Last week we got a new movie at the theater. I think it was called "Gone With the Wind" .


Ask friends if they know people with a puppy or really well behave adult dog, any breed will do. Since you have the problem of no parks, you probably have the advantage of friendly strangers in a small town. Drive around your town/area when people are most likely to be walking their dogs, mostly before work and after work or supper. If you see someone walking their dog, pull over, rolldown your window and tell them your story, show them your dog. Dog people will usually respond positively. Use some judgement here... not saying you should not use some discretion! Anyway basically a "hey, sorry to bother you, but oh... can you see my dog? Well, he needs some play time with another good dog real badly. Is your dog good with other dogs?" ...so on and so forth. I've done it and met some great people as my dogs met and had great times with a new, if temporary friend. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Well, we recently got another shepherd and while they do play a lot, it is a lot of extra work, especially since our new guy is a pup. Right now I have to do TWO separate walks, TWO training sessions, and I'm very tired by the end of the day. Before we got Tanner, we used to have a playdate once a week with a friend, but they moved away. Honestly if they had stayed I doubt we would have gotten another dog. But, with that said, I'm glad that Minnie isn't any older (she's 1.5) because I think that Tanner would annoy her if she was completely out of her puppiness. 

If some stranger drove by me, pulled over, and tried to set up a playdate with my dog I'd be weary and probably decline. I live in a small town, but that would probably creep me out. If you want to do playdates, see if any of your friends, family, or co-workers have dogs that also need a bit a exercise. 

Otherwise you could try biking with her if she's old enough. We do that quite often with Minnie, it sets a nice pace and she's tired when she gets back. Or, since you live in the south and it's heating up down here, you could try to find somewhere to take her swimming. 

Just remember that another shepherd is double the shepherd work and training, and if you still want another one I don't see why not.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I started socializing Sinister the day I got him (he was 11 weeks) I took him everywhere (and still do) he met all of my friends dogs and my mom's dog. At least once a week he gets to play with one of his friends and we also try to go to the dog park once a week. Because I socialized him so young and so frequently he gets along with dogs of all sizes. His friends are 2 Min Pins, a Great Dane/Lab Mix, a GSD, a GSD/Husky Mix, a Akita and a Pomeranian. He sees at least one of them a week. Even though he gets to see his friends and go to the dog park I feel that nothing compares to him having a constant companion. So next year in Sept. I will be getting a female GSD puppy. I believe that dogs are happy living with just humans but living with another dog and humans can make them even happier. 

Also 2 dogs can run together and burn off alot of energy and I have been told that the older dog can help with the training of the new puppy.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Truly...my dogs would rather not have the others around. Sure they'll play and run around together but they would MUCH rather have Mom to themselves. If I let them out together in 10 minutes I invariably get noses at the door wondering where I am, and if I get up from where I am supervising them I get dogs that are right with me and pushing each other around to see who gets to play with Mom. When I let them out together it's mostly me being lazy and expecting them to exercise each other because I am tired and don't want to play...but they actually get bored with each other pretty quick and go and lay down in the yard on their own. It's the little ones who want to play non-stop and that usually ends up annoying the older dogs. 

You could try getting involved in some OB classes as a way to meet others from your area. It may take some driving if you don't have anything local, but you'll find that even the trip helps to wear the dog out. We drive 45 minutes to training 1-2x a week and while it's a big outing and a big part of my day my dogs love to go and it gives me all sorts of new kinds of "homework" to teach them which also tuckers the kids out!

Lizzie is also not very old. I know with our girl we wondered how we'd ever be able to do enough she was so busy...but when she hit 2 she really matured and started to understand better how to turn herself off. We used have Mastiffs before GSDs which sort of maintained a more puppy like personality. GSDs are one of those breeds where I really think there's a notceable difference between the puppy and adult personality...they really do seem to grow up.

I don't know...I remember being the big sister and thinking that no one ever asked me if I wanted to share my parents with a litle sister and brother...


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

We rescued Ace when Nellie was 20 months. And even though I LOVE watching them together, it is really hard sometimes with both of them. We also felt like Nellie's life wasn't complete without a sibling but I truely 100% know now that Ace was for ME not Nellie. Nellie would have been fine without a sibling. It's a hard call to make.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

JKlatsky said:


> Truly...my dogs would rather not have the others around. Sure they'll play and run around together but they would MUCH rather have Mom to themselves.
> ...


The Hooligans have always been this way ... they prefer being with me than being with each other. Sure they play, rough house, etc. with the others, but when it comes down to the nuts and bolts of life, I'm their favorite playmate and companion bar none. I've always said if hard times should hit me and I ended up living in a phone booth, the Hooligans would be happier sharing the phone booth with me than living in the air condidtioned house with each other without me.

IMHO enjoy you should enjoy your time spent with Lizzie without any feelings of guilt. You're doing everything any GSD would love to do with the companions she loves to be with the most.

Loved the comment about GWTW!!!


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Diane, since you're a woman, I assume... I didn't think that approaching someone that looks like a nice dog person would be too creepy.  On the other hand, if your friend network doesn't come up with a potential match, just walk your dog before and after work hours in areas where you've seen other dogs walk. May a good serendipity will occur. Very good idea to try and get a playmate for now and then. Good luck!


----------



## Asche-zu-Staub (Apr 25, 2010)

The main reason we got Stauba was to play with our little guy. She was actually a couple months older than my pup. Its helped keep aschen busy and properly exercised, they have a wonderful time together. I think having a GSD pair is the best way to go for me, however, it might not fit into everyones life style. I work night shift and have all day to stay home with my two, and they take up almost every second I'm awake. When they nap I usually go on here to learn more about them lol. 

anyways, getting an older dog was a great idea, rather than having to teach house breaking for months, she had it down within 2 weeks. She also tires aschen out in about 15 mins lol.

Maybe you could consider getting one slightly older? Theres lots of rescue dogs that would love the play and need your help (especially in the south!). Perhaps you could try fostering one if you are unsure? 

setting up play dates also is a great idea....but yea, i'd defiantly want to know the person lol.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I am single and 50 something too. I had Z for about 4 months when Nadia became available. I thought he would be good with her for company. They are both two years old. I can say that when I am working they still get bored and she is the one who digs and can be destructive. Z has a more mellow attitude about life & had I known that he would be content to be an only dog, I probably would have not gotten a 2nd. Now that I have the two of them, I could never consider changing that, but another thing to consider is that with two, there are twice the vet bills, twice the work to train them, twice the grocery bill, etc. Another thing I wish I had been better prepared for.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I think it depends on the dog, they are all different, I have 6 dogs, 3 little ones and 3 Shepherds, my youngest Shepherd is a year old amd he is like velcro with me, he likes and plays ironically with the two small terriers, he really doesn't hang with his kin, the other Shepherds, they are 3 and 4. I notice he will run and bark when they do, but invariably, while I'm cleaning a stall, I'll turn around and he's in the corner of the stall with me just watching me, I do take him everywhere as he is in Schutzhund training and shows conformation, but ever since he was a puppy he prefers me to any dog. The other 2 are quite content with eaxh other, and in fact are kenneled together when I'm gone at work, Gavin is by himself and quite content just with his toys and goodies.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

I think you have to ask yourself the question does Lizzie seem happy? If the answer is yes, she may have the "total GSD experience" already. Our girl Anja couldn't care less about having another dog to play with - she does play with Conor, but to tell you the truth, if he were to disappear I don't think she would miss him that much. All she wants is me - and as long as I am with her to keep her company, to take her tracking and for walks, to spend a little time training her, she is complete. We tend to look at our dogs through our eyes - ie what a human would need to feel fulfilled - but the truth is that often isn't appropriate. If the right situation comes along, then go for it - but if not I wouldn't worry. She is most likely more than content having YOU for her best playmate! 
_________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I would NOT get another dog just as a playmate for your current dog....

What I would recommend, it any kind of dog club, obedience/rally/therapy dog/herding/agility classes cause guess what???? It's full of other CRAZY dog people with their dogs and you can see which ones you like and can make future play dates with!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

don't feel bad because she isn't playing with
other GSD's. she can play with any dog.
your dog is a true GSD whether she plays with other dogs
or not.

getting another puppy, um. i wouldn't get another dog untill
i had my 1st dog well trained and socialized.

what complete GSD experience? whatever
experience Lizzy has is her experience.

for playmates and play dates:

doggie day care <

go to a Pet Store that's offering
training. get the phone numbers of some
of the people there and set up a play date <

go on line and look for dog groups <

put a note up at the Pet Store
stating you want a play date <

put a note up in your Vet's office stating
you're looking for a play date <

contact some dog sitters/walkers and tell them
your interest <



dianefbarfield said:


> I feel so badly when I hear others talking about their GSD playing and romping together.
> 
> We just do not have another dog for her to play with and I feel like she is missing out on being a true GSD.
> 
> ...


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

I agree with Minnieski...Bella, our second pup sorta just happened. The girls are about 4-5 months apart and play like crazy but it does add stress. You do have to train separately. You have to remove their collars (read that thread!) and it is double food and poop duty (I am crazy about them both tho). Our vet has a community wall. Maybe you could post something at your vet's office. We also met a nice dog at our first OB training w/ Mia before we found Bella. That may also work. Good luck.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

GSDs are people dogs and your dog is not missing out on anything by not having "doggy friends". Honestly it's only been over the past 10 or 15 years that people have gotten this idea in their heads that dogs need to play with other strange dogs to have a fulfilled life. Prior to that dogs lived happily only having their owners and sometimes other family dogs to play with. And many still do  Dogs really don't need dog friends, playdates, dog parks or doggy daycares to be happy. They do need interaction with their owners in the form of mental and physical activity though and too often in modern times dog parks and doggy daycares are used as a substitute for that.

I second the suggestion that you try to find a dog club or good training classes in your area. Without a doubt that will enrich your dog's life (and your's too!).


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

AgileGSD said:


> GSDs are people dogs and your dog is not missing out on anything by not having "doggy friends". Honestly it's only been over the past 10 or 15 years that people have gotten this idea in their heads that dogs need to play with other strange dogs to have a fulfilled life. Prior to that dogs lived happily only having their owners and sometimes other family dogs to play with. And many still do  Dogs really don't need dog friends, playdates, dog parks or doggy daycares to be happy. They do need interaction with their owners in the form of mental and physical activity though and too often in modern times dog parks and doggy daycares are used as a substitute for that.
> 
> I second the suggestion that you try to find a dog club or good training classes in your area. Without a doubt that will enrich your dog's life (and your's too!).


Yeah, but with all due respect... maybe we have evolved somewhat in our thinking regarding dog socialization in the last 10-15 years. Also, you can greatly reduce the chances of a very bad and injurious encounter with another dog if your dog is accustomed to and gets along with other dogs. Why in the world is that a problem for some owners?? Boggles my mind. 

Forget the "new age" fulfilled life and happiness stuff... an extra margin of safety is nice too.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Relayer said:


> Yeah, but with all due respect... maybe we have evolved somewhat in our thinking regarding dog socialization in the last 10-15 years. Also, you can greatly reduce the chances of a very bad and injurious encounter with another dog if your dog is accustomed to and gets along with other dogs. Why in the world is that a problem for some owners?? Boggles my mind.
> 
> Forget the "new age" fulfilled life and happiness stuff... an extra margin of safety is nice too.


Interesting, but I actually think that in the modern definition of socialization we have anthropomorphized our dogs. When we think of socializing with our friends, we think of interaction between us and others. I do not buy this concept of socialization for dogs. I think that many people allow their dogs to be rude to others in the name of socialization. I think too many people are of the opinion that you just throw dogs together and they interact and "socialize". 

You can have a well adjusted non-aggressive dog without dog parks, off leash play, and doggy day care. In fact I think you are infinitely more likely to achieve this by teaching your dog to be indifferent and dog neutral than in enrolling them in some kind of group play. 

Consider, most of the problems the average dog owner has with dog aggression come from dogs who are unsure around other dogs. There are of course the classic male-male, female-female issues but I wouldn't lump those in with more typical behavioral dog aggression. You cannot usually socialize a dominant male out of male aggression because it's a make-up of maturity, personality, and hormones . You conquer that kind of problem through training and management. I think the unsureness occurs for a couple of reasons. 1) A Fundamentally weak temperament. 2) Bad experiences. 3) Lack of exposure.

Now 1 & 3 are what we attempt to counteract with socialization, but if we use the wrong type of socialization we open ourselves up to Number 2. 

IN my experience, a #1 dog is actually more likely to regress with group play unless the participants are very carefully chosen and there is a great deal of control placed on the situation because these dogs are temperamentally hardwired to not recover well from even the slightest of traumatic experiences. These types of carefully controlled environments are almost never the case with the majority of group play socialization situations. 

Dog #3, who has good temperament but needs more exposure to other dogs to accept them as a regular part of the environment. This I accept as an actual need when raising a dog, however I still think group play is a poor idea. Exposure to other dogs is important I think. Walking your dog around other dogs, Saying Hi and allowing a quick sniff with friendly dogs, working around other dogs in group classes, even creating play dates with other owners of well behaved well matched dogs...to my mind all good things that completely address the need of exposure to other dogs for the well behaved companion. 

Group play? Not so much. If we take a look at the average pet owner population I think we can agree that in general most people are clueless. They do not know when their dog is uncomfortable, they do not know when their dog is being rude, they simply do not know. The well temperamented puppy that is constantly placed in situations where it is made to feel uncomfortable and receives no support from it's leader will eventually start to avoid those situations and they frequently resort to aggression especially as they start to mature. One day puppy snaps and Mom/Dad has no idea where that came from..."He's never done that before...He loves coming to the dog park!" 

I will even go so far as the stretch this to include the people who allow their dogs to play in aisles in Pet Stores. Often these one on one encounters start well but there are leashes which create frustration and feelings of confinement. Owners are constantly scrambling to keep the dogs untangled, and if the dogs are not well matched (consider that this a good possibility since the dog is a virutal stranger) then what starts as well intentioned play can quickly become overwhelming and a bad experience for someone.

Consequently we can lay most of the blame for #2 at the hands of inappropriate socialization. For after all, how can a dog have bad experiences without having experiences? And a bad experience does not need to be as dramatic as an attack or even other aggressive dogs. It could be the Austrailian Shepherd that so enjoys herding that it nips at your dog when it tries to run. It could be the 2 super enthusiastic pitbull puppies that like to wrestle and play rough and gang up on your pup. It could the hyper Chihuahua that likes to bark in the face of your puppy. It could also be the timid puppy that your puppy learns to bully and then you are now in part responsible for giving someone else's dog a bad experience.

So it is my opinion that socialization at dog parks and other group play environment are more of a function of an owner's need for socialization and interaction with other people who share their interests (dogs) than the actual dog's need. Out of all of my dogs, the ones who do best with other dogs and in crowd situations where they encounter other dogs are the ones that I have raised without dog parks, withour puppy play time, with group play with strange dogs. The one who gives me the most trouble? He's a #2. Too many bad experiences at dog parks before I had any kind of clue what I was doing.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

I agree with AgileGSD and JKlatsky. If I want safety, I would train the dog to be neutral/indifferent to other dogs but very focused on me. Being able to control your dog is the safest thing you can do for the dog.


----------



## Keylogh (Jun 5, 2010)

Georgia,....I would find rancher who has training facility in your area. Put your dog in front of sheep/livestock once a week for about an hour of graze/tending. Mine will do around 6 miles worth of work and she is empowered to control flock(+200 some days). Builds self confidence,temperament and most of all their minds!


----------

